# 2.1 active



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Thinking of building an active set-up for the home. Have most everything but wanted an opinion on a crossover.

There seems to be a lot of options in the proaudio department.

My goals are 

quality construction
transparent to the signal
2way with sub out
18-24db slopes
level control
flexibility

I have zero experience with this, so any opinions are welcome.

So far I have found this 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=245-862

Thanks


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump

I know Chad is out there

Someone has used these before for live sound engagements


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just so you know, that unit needs a preamp or some other form of controlling the master volume.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

This works great... it's about $170 too...

http://www.dbxpro.com/223XL/223XL.php

Although, you will need a preamp.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry,

Didn't make myself clear.

I have a preamp in mind and two stereo amps and a plate amp.

Seas tweets and mids, vifa subs

and a tablesaw!

Ready to rock so to speak, just wanted an opinion on the crossover in question.

Also considering the DCX2496, but might be overkill.


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

seagrasser said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Also considering the DCX2496, but might be overkill.


This unit is amazing. I am the proud owner of one and I want another for my car. It may be overkill for what your doing NOW, but what about later on when you decide to upgrade? You'll be ready for it. Easy to use too IMO.

EGO


----------



## egoaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

edit: double post?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

Get the DCX. It's very versatile and a steal considering everything you can do with it. You might decide to do a much more complicated system later and be happy that you've got all of that untapped potential.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ricci said:


> Get the DCX. It's very versatile and a steal considering everything you can do with it. You might decide to do a much more complicated system later and be happy that you've got all of that untapped potential.


x2..


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks guys,

That is exactly the feedback I was looking for.

Jason


----------

